# Name one favourite Pastry Chefs here!



## iworkforthem (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi to all, I'm still quite clueless about some of the more well-known chefs in your region, from where I'm from (Singapore), I only know of Jamie Oliver, The Naked Chef, I guess it's because we get to see him more often on TV. But i dun think he make too much pasty stuffs. Hm....

So I figured it's about time, I got to know more Pastry Chefs out there. I hope someone start of by naming one Pastry Chef, or at least your favourite chef. :chef:

Let's make this to be the longest list of Pastry Chef in this forum. This will be a great guide for future readers like myself.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well lets see there is Martin Chiffers,Bo Friberg,Jacques Torres and Nick Maligeri I think I spelled that right? Theres three to get started and theres plenty more.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Pierre Hermé.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

sheri yard, ewald notter, fran bigelow


----------



## chef.assassin (Dec 3, 2005)

gale gand, of _tru_ fame.


----------



## drea (Mar 31, 2006)

sam mason and johnny iuzzini (or wd-50 and jean-georges, respectively)


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

Ewald! Ewald! Ewald!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sorry, old timer. Both my mentors, Yves Thuries, Gaston Lenotre. Had the pleasure of working (way) under both.


----------

